# Buying LED Lenser P7 from ebay, worried about fakes... Can anyone help me out please?



## LaurenceGough (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all,

First post here, I've always wanted to own a decent torch and now I'm looking to buy one today or tomorrow .

I'm kind of set on the LED Lenser P7 as it suits my needs perfectly.

I've found one on ebay with the case, batteries and strap etc a bit cheaper than amazon which is just the torch.

Can anyone who owns this torch let me know so I can hit you up with a link to see what you think?


It's shipped from the UK where I am based.

Here's the description:


"Features

· Manufactured from the finest aluminum
· One-handed adjustable speed-focus
· Three Modes operation :130%(touch and hold)> High > Low
· White LED
· Max 4.45watts
· Effective range 738feet
· Easy operational click on off switch at the tail cap
· Powered by 4x AAA battery (life 130hrs)
· Ergonomic, handfriendly Design
· Water Resistant 
· Size L 5.5in D1.4inch/1.2inch (Body)
· Weight 7oz (excluded battery)

Package Included

· Flashlight x1
· Handstrap x1
· Belt Pouch x1 (TT5717CP)
· Led Lenser AAA Battery x4
· Operation Manual x1
"

Cheers,

Laurence


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 7, 2011)

:welcome: LED Lenser lights are not particularly popular on this board and you may want to consider some other brands.Many manufacturers overstate the actual performance of thier lights and Lenser has some reputation for doing this.AAA batteries are unlikely to give much runtime except at very low light levels so I wouldn't put much faith in the 130 hr runtime.Unless the Lenser is remarkably inexpensive it would probably be worth your time to check out lights using AAs from some other manufacturers.I am pretty sure there are retailers for Fenix in the UK as well as some other brands.I hope I am not seeming to be rude,that certainly is not my intention but if your looking for a good quality light I think there are probably some better choices.


----------



## Robin24k (Aug 8, 2011)

I would stay clear of eBay, it's not worth it.

Have you looked at the P5R or M7R? The rechargeable lights use lithium-ion batteries, which will give you better performance and runtime over alkalines.


----------



## LaurenceGough (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks for the warm welcome .

I'm staying clear of ebay, I contacted Lenser and they said that these would be fake items. 

I'll purchase one off Amazon I think... But I will check out the other stores. As long as I get 5 hours or so at max brightness and two year warranty I'll be happy, planning to use 4x Eneloop AAA's which I can share with my laser pointer so it does kind of work out..

Thanks guys.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Aug 8, 2011)

LaurenceGough said:


> As long as I get 5 hours or so at max brightness.



Remember that the light will be seriously dimmed after 5 hours at max, because the P7 is unregulated. That's how Led Lenser get their sky-high runtime pharagraphs.


----------



## Viking (Aug 8, 2011)

Stay away from Led Lenser.
It's poor quality in my experience.


----------



## philsyson (Aug 8, 2011)

I live in the UK and buy all my torches from 2 excellent UK based online retailers:
Ledfiretorches 
Flashaholics

They both have plenty of torches that will beat the led lenser hands down

Phil


----------



## yellow (Aug 8, 2011)

LaurenceGough said:


> As long as I get 5 hours or so at max brightness


4*AAA can give (a regulated light) a max of 1 hour at full brightness (for a single die led)
with this light here there will be a noticeable dim within the 1st 5-10 mins, then it remains relatively the same (of what is is then) for the rest of the runtime. 

other cons:
* number of batteries to change 
* a good CHARGER for NiMh is costy
* are rechargeables already officially allowed at lenser?



alternative:
a 1*18650 light - most every - will give 2 hours max brightness, has only one cell to be changed, cost (charger/cells) is much cheaper but is about the same size.


PS: I highly doubt the E-Bay lights being fakes, when the cost is just a bit lower than "original" price. The only thing You do, is support region fixed suppliers
(as here, where I live, this has led to really exploding prices, I do not support this any more and order online whenever possible. Its ok, when a shop has its expenses covered, but there is a "too much")


----------



## yliu (Aug 9, 2011)

LedLenser warns you on their website that there are fakes out there, and only buy from authorized sellers. I would avoid eBay.

Anyway, I had a P7 which broke after 1 drop from around 1 meter high. So if you want quality, they are not a good choice.


----------



## RBR (Aug 9, 2011)

I would recommend not to buy at ebay at all, i cancelled my account there already years ago.

I purchase equipment like lights, tools... at amazon (directly, not from the market place) or from suppliers via the company i work for.

At amazon or well renowned suppliers you are on the safest possible side about authenticity. 

Or, what becomes more and more unusual to many folks these days, i go to a real life shop.

But i have to confess that i´m not after saving the last Cent/€uro/Dollar (and trading my data for it). 

I prefer rather to be stingy with my data than with money. 

Cheers

RBR


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 9, 2011)

This is a much discussed topic on CPF. Look at the Similar Threads listed below on this page, and if you use google, CPF only, at the top of the page, you will find more threads dedicated to ebay, and LED Lenser. I am closing this thread as is becoming redundant. Do some searching.

Bill


----------

